

New Yorkers under 30 plan to flee city, cite high taxes, few jobs as reasons - chailatte
http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2011/05/13/2011-05-13_new_yorkers_under_30_plan_to_flee_city_says_new_poll_cite_high_taxes_few_jobs_as.html

======
jf271
It is already happening in Boston. Taxpayers moving out and takers moving in.
It already cost the state a Representative due to not growing as fast as the
rest of the states.

The powers that be can't figure out why so many young people go to college
here and then move out when they graduate.

~~~
carmen
in boston, an annual influx of so many students, an amount staying due to bio
and healthcare jobs or with no reason to leave their circle of friends from
college and move back to Peoria, coupled with this group renting rather than
buying at such an age, has priced me out of the market. the entire planet
wants to send their kids to school in boston still, and whether a studio apt
costs 500 or 1500 a month is almost inconsequential compared to tuition.

i'm looking at astoria queens which looks to be about 40% less, or providence

~~~
jf271
Providence is a wonderful city for living. I spend more time there when I go
out than Boston.But Providence is no place for young people to make a living.
The state of Rhode Island has the oldest average age in the country and is one
of the least business friendly states in the country. The best college, Brown,
doesn't have a business school. Brown does have a decent CS department but it
can't overcome the negatives in the state.

------
joshklein
This headline should be amended; this article is referring to New York the
state, not the city. There are 19,541,453 New Yorkers, and more people live
outside the 5 boroughs of NYC than inside.

------
impendia
I suspect that 36% of people under 30 living _anywhere_ plan to leave wherever
they're living within the next five years.

